# What does your house smell like right now?



## dixiedragon (Oct 25, 2014)

Mine smells strongly of Apple Jack and Peel, with hints of coconut and a little sugar plum.


----------



## Susie (Oct 25, 2014)

Cinnamon coffee!  I am addicted to putting cinnamon in my coffee grounds when I brew coffee.


----------



## pmqmama (Oct 25, 2014)

Sadly.... Hockey gear.... lol 

Tis the season.


----------



## Chefmom (Oct 25, 2014)

Epoxy.....

Hubbie fixed a chair for me....it needed to be "well ventilated, but he thought he would do it in the living room anyway.  He couldn't smell it, even after my eyes were red and watery and my nose was itchy.  MEN!?  Can they smell anything besides steak on the grill and cinnamon rolls?

I had to open a couple of windows, it's chilly in here too, and it still smells like epoxy...


----------



## summerflyy (Oct 25, 2014)

Cinnamon ! Was trying out Yankee Candle's Cinnamon Stick wax tart !


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 25, 2014)

Fire smoke. Dang yellow jackets in the fireplace again. Trying to smoke em out. It's hot outside, and here we are with a fire. Boo.
Tomorrow shall have the sweet aromas of sweetgrass and a blend of fresh spring flowers. Spring in October! Going to attempt two batches. Soaping just about kills me physically, but oh well. Only live once!


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 25, 2014)

Chefmom said:


> MEN!? Can they smell anything besides steak on the grill and cinnamon rolls?



 LOL! Yes......roast in the oven, bread baking, and pie baking, too. lol

 My living room smells like yuzu (I just sprayed with my linen spray). 

 IrishLass


----------



## LunaSkye (Oct 25, 2014)

My house smells very neutral now, but It did smell like wintergreen for a bit while I was eating a lifesaver.


----------



## Earthen_Step (Oct 25, 2014)

Banana pudding, just made some stove-top scratch banana pudding.  It almost smells like banana bread.


----------



## PrairieLights (Oct 25, 2014)

Frankincense and myrrh - Made a special soap just for family, for Christmas. Mmmmmm.....


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 25, 2014)

Now it smells like the previously mentioned soaps + gumbo. Not good.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Oct 25, 2014)

A mishmash of holidays!  I have pumpkin spice, Kringleberry, and coffee soaps curing right now (among others).  It smells like family should be showing up any minute.


----------



## Susie (Oct 25, 2014)

Earthen_Step said:


> Banana pudding, just made some stove-top scratch banana pudding.  It almost smells like banana bread.



Yuuuuuuuummmmmmm!


----------



## HorseCreek (Oct 25, 2014)

Peppermint Cream and Warm Vanilla Sugar. It smells really great right now. The other day I made Bay Rum, Shot of Mocha, and Berry Vanilla in like an hours time. (I was speed soaping, had the molds prepared already) The house did not smell so great that night, lol.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 25, 2014)

JUST got a sample of Kringleberry! Gonna try it this week.


----------



## green soap (Oct 25, 2014)

So cliche......but it smells like roasting winter squash!  just got a buttercup squash out of the oven.  Ready to add sugar, coconut oil, cinnamon, cane syrup, cardamom, clove, and a little salt.   It is about to smell even better!!!!!


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 25, 2014)

Ever made Martha Stewart's Gratineed Squash Halves?  OMG drool. Hint: get your Gruyere cheese at Costco, it's about half the price. And when you're talking $17/lb vs $9/lb, thats a lot!


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Oct 25, 2014)

Tried out a new "chocolate" scent but it smells like "tootsie rolls"   Not sure how I feel about it


----------



## hmlove1218 (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm currently diffusing a blend of lavender, peppermint, and juniper berry. Smells lovely


----------



## houseofwool (Oct 26, 2014)

I just made rosemary & mint soap. 

But tonight I wrapped lavender & mint.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Oct 26, 2014)

Fish! Husband brought 5kg snapper from his fishing adventure. He's cleaning it now and it stinks. :sick:


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 26, 2014)

Garlic, ginger and crushed red pepper. I know it's early, but I made stir fry for dinner to take to work with me later today. If you go into the back bedroom, which is my craft room, you'll smell the lilac soap I cut yesterday. They don't mix too well, but individually, they smell great!


----------



## momma_mayham (Oct 26, 2014)

Mmmmm... We came home a little while ago from grocery shopping to a wallop of Christmas! Yay! 
I made candy cane soap a couple days ago. Yesterday I made Santa farts (lol) with Saffire Blues Christmas song FO and then I made my staple lavender rosemary  
I love Christmas soaping!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 26, 2014)

Spoiled Milk!


Left for a few days and forgot to throw out the milk!


----------

